# BYU..Please, don't go there again!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I know, guys shouldn't say this but...Oh....My....God! Two games into the season and you fellers are at it again....I am hearing stuff like... "BCS Chamionship Game", "The Urban Meyer Bowl", Heismen trophy, Greatest team since, what was it, '84 (it's hard to remember, it's been sooo long ago), Maybe you could start talking about, say, the "Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award", or how about the "Lou Groza Award", hell, there's over 20 some odd collage football awards out there, I see no reason why BYU or a BYU player can't win ever darn one of them. Don't you think it would better to maybe start with maybe an invite to even one BCS game before you go straight to the "NATIONAL CHAMPS" card? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I know, guys shouldn't say this but...Oh....My....God! *Two games into the season and you fellers are at it again*....I am hearing stuff like... "BCS Chamionship Game", "The Urban Meyer Bowl", Heismen trophy, Greatest team since, what was it, '84 (it's hard to remember, it's been sooo long ago), Maybe you could start talking about, say, the "Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award", or how about the "Lou Groza Award", hell, there's over 20 some odd collage football awards out there, I see no reason why BYU or a BYU player can't win ever darn one of them. Don't you think it would better to maybe start with maybe an invite to even one BCS game before you go straight to the "NATIONAL CHAMPS" card? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O-


Hey turkey I don't believe anyone from the national networks or local media get on hear and read your rants. Best take your rants to the people who are actually saying it. Not to many on here are. I think U fans get a little jealous because of how much most of the media likes BYU. 8)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The trouble with most BYU fans is that they are buried so deep in happy valley, in places like, Are-um, and Spanish Far-k that they don't understand what the national media guys are really saying about them...which is... -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -oooo- -oooo- :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

After next week everyone will shut up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

BP, I agree whole-heartedly that BYU fans need to shut their green jello holes until at the very least they see how the Cougars fare against two of their toughest opponents this year, Florida State and TCU (Utah didn't look too impressive last night against San Jose State, but you can never count them out either). 

But if the national media is really just having a good laugh at the Cougars expense then why did they vote them into the top ten? Why did the national media start all this NC and Heisman talk almost immediately following the OU upset? Surely someone with as much college football IQ as you must see that all this hype is not coming out of "Happy Valley" alone. In a few hours you will see again just how much the national media is snickering at BYU when they move them another two spots deeper into the top ten.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Utes were a disappointment last night. Maybe they need to sell Ute turnovers at the game. :lol: :lol: Matt Asiata fumbled the ball and so did John Peel. The field goal kicker missed 3 FGs, but two of them were about 50 plus yards. The UTES QB wasn't to bad for a new guy, but he has a lot of growing up to do. 

Sometimes the UTES just don't show up to play. :roll: :roll: They should have killed San Jose last night. Hopefully Kyle will wake his team up after playing crappy last night.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> ...Hopefully Kyle will wake his team up after playing crappy last night.


Whitt was upset enough with Vroman that he pulled him out of the game! He put my boy Joe Phillips (I worked with Joe all summer until camp started for him) in, and the kicking actually improved.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You boys for the most part are missing my point, I think the Y has a pretty good team this year, it's just that every time you have a good team, seems like somebody always starts in overexagerating how good they really are. I know some awards require a lot of, should we say, "promotion" from fans and local talking heads, but winning the national title has nothing to do with talk. You guys remind me of the guys in the old days that bought a VW Beattle and tried to convince us they had a sports car on their hands. If you didn't always go to the extreme, you might collect a few more supportes, and, I wonder what effect the hype has on the players this early in the season. Will admit Bronco toned it down this year. I personally like the "talk softly and carry a big stick" approach, much easier on the crow population.
I like where they are in the polls right now, they are well within striking distance without the burdon of a 3, 4, or 5 place ranking. With the BSC still under the control of the few select progams and confrences around the country, I don't think we could "talk" our way into a national champ game...just ain't going to happen. But yeah, go BYU, run the table this year, get that good bowl game...and damnit win this time...and some day maybe a MWC team will get the nod.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh boy Fat, your greatest dream/nightmare might come true...BYU vs. 'Bama. Still a few games to go but you can sweat/fidget/worry/dream/hope/angish for a few more weeks. :lol: :lol:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

So much for those of us happy valley BYU fans being the only people overhyping our cougs! :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The deal is this though. Florida, Texas, and USC are all ahead of BYU, as they should be. AND, USC should go undfeated. Florida and Texas will have a tougher time, with I think Texas having the best shot - as a "Bradford-less" OU will not challenge them. Florida's only challenge in a not so strong SEC will be from Alabama - which would still leave the SEC champ undefeated. BYU can win out - that would be great. But they could still find themselves in the same position as the '04 utahutes - watching the other undefeated teams play it out while you get stuck playing a 3-loss big east team in Arizona. Really - there is the potential, and actually strong probability that USC, Texas, and Florida/Alabama finish undefeated. So don't book any hotels in Pasadena fellow Cougar Fans. Not yet at least.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ol' Miss and LSU will fall out. Remember - Gary Crowton is the OC at LSU. His act runs its course in about 2-3 years - then he gets figured out. Besides, had to poke the beast a little bit. :wink: Georgia's loss to OK State was bad for the SEC - especially with the pokes then losing to national power Houston.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy Fat, your greatest dream/nightmare might come true...BYU vs. 'Bama. Still a few games to go but you can sweat/fidget/worry/dream/hope/angish for a few more weeks. :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :shock: lets not give the kid hall of fame credentials just yet FB :lol: he could also very well turn out like Ryan Leaf, Tim Couch, or Heath Shuler :lol:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

FishMogul said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > BPturkeys said:
> ...


Or better yet another #1 draft pick from the same Urban Myer offensive system - the great Alex Smith.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it too early to put Alex Smith with the great draft busts of all time? He owes that #1 pick thing to Matt Leinart. Had Leinart decided to come out, he would have gone #1, and Smith would have dropped to late 1st round. But I don't see Leinart starting in Arizona either.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Is it too early to put Alex Smith with the great draft busts of all time? He owes that #1 pick thing to Matt Leinart. Had Leinart decided to come out, he would have gone #1, and Smith would have dropped to late 1st round. But I don't see Leinart starting in Arizona either.


I know on the NFL network they have been tossing his name out some, as a big draft bust. They have refered to him as a system QB which I believe Tebow will be.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When Alex Smith was drafted, I remember telling some utahute friends that he would start as many games in the NFL as Ty Detmer did. I was wrong on that one. Detmer started 25 games, and Smith has started 30. But close.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think Alex will be around near as long as Detmer was.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:



> I don't think Alex will be around near as long as Detmer was.


No, but he will be laughing his ass off all the way to the bank. :wink:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Hey turkey I don't believe anyone from the national networks or local media get on hear and read your rants. Best take your rants to the people who are actually saying it. Not to many on here are. I think U fans get a little jealous because of how much most of the media likes BYU. 8)


LOL -_O-

Whats there to be jealous of, BYU is doing great this year and their fans FINALLY have something to cheer for... and the Media likes whoever has the biggest story on any given week...

Last year BYU sucked balls, this year the UTES are not looking so hot.. it happens on rebuilding years and will continue to do so... :|


----------

